# Reduced amniotic fluid at 35 weeks.



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Emilycaitlin,


I had a 34 week growth scan today (I'm 34w 6d) followed by an appointment with the consultant. The consultant said all was ok, although the baby is small, and they have booked me in to have another scan in 2 weeks to check the growth and if the growth has tailed off even further they may want to deliver me.
It was only when I got home and read the ultrasound report that I noticed it said "Amniotic Fluid: reduced. Amniotic fluid index: 5.2cm, deepest pool 5.2cm. No one had mentioned anything about this, so I presume it is ok? At my previous scan (28 weeks) it had said "Amniotic fluid: normal. Amniotic fluid index:9.3, deepest pool 4.4cm.
Is it normal for amniotic fluid to reduce as you go through pregnancy? I'm a bit worried now as I have been losing fluid, but I have presumed it is slight incontinence due to the baby sitting on my bladder. 


Thanks,
Jo. x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's only just borderline reduced, but with you having a history of losing fluid,  I think it would be worth ringing the hospital and mentioning it, as they may want to examine you to check that you aren't losing it.

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Emilycaitlin, I will contact the hospital.


jo x


----------

